# for the Cruze-SS to come?



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...has anybody _else_ noticed that there are two _different_ RPO-codes for FRT & RR disc brakes with ABS?
> 
> • *RPO: J60* - Brake System - Power, FRT & RR Disc, ABS, *16"*
> • *RPO: J67* - Brake System - Power, FRT & RR Disc, ABS, *15"*
> ...


SS? That’s just a dream!
J60 it’s for the Volt Brake System.
BTW, for ECO the RPO code on my order is* J93* BRAKE SYSTEM POWER, FRT DISC, RR DRUM, ABS, 15"


----------



## montgom626 (Jan 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...does anybody _else_ believe they're _obviously_ for the _yet-to-be released_ "*SS*" model?


Yes, the 1.4LT has plenty of room for more HP/TQ. SS makes sense.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Someone on the other cruze forum mentioned 15 and 16" brakes, might want to check that out first, i dont recall what was said (dont visit there much since its mostly international)


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...those are the listed GM RPO codes for the *Cruze*, not for the *Volt*.
> 
> ...the rear drum brakes on the Eco are for "weight reduction" but one can only wonder _"...by how much less weight?"_


GM has a standard coding for vehicle configuration options. So if you saw the J60 under Cruze this could be a version that they wanted to use and now is for the Volt. I wish to see a Cruze SS here in US, but I did not find a positive thought about this on any articles from the past few months.
Talking about the weight, ECO has 100lbs under 1LT. They took out the Z-link, small reservoir, and everything else that they could to make this car lighter. I prefer to have the Z-link with the MT but this is impossible to configure. I saw a post with an ECO that got 43MPG! I can bet adding 100lb will not change the MPG drastically, however not under 40MPG for the same driving conditions.


----------

